# Help! Constant Scratching!



## Bouclée (Mar 16, 2012)

Can anyone help... Our 13 week Cockapoo was so settled for the first few weeks but in recent days she has been so agitated, constantly grooming herself (below) and scratching her ears, collar, etc. She seems so agitated and unsettled although it only seems to be during the day as she's still very good all through the night. Took her to the vets this morning and they cleared her anal glands, dosed up on flea control (although there was nothing obvious) and prescribed some ear drops... but it all seemed a bit of a shot in the dark and this evening, she's still very unsettled. Any ideas or help greatly appreciated before I take her back to the vest! Thank you.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont know if it will help but my breeder recommended thornit powder for charlies itchy ears as they were driving him mad.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bouclée said:


> Can anyone help... Our 13 week Cockapoo was so settled for the first few weeks but in recent days she has been so agitated, constantly grooming herself (below) and scratching her ears, collar, etc. She seems so agitated and unsettled although it only seems to be during the day as she's still very good all through the night. Took her to the vets this morning and they cleared her anal glands, dosed up on flea control (although there was nothing obvious) and prescribed some ear drops... but it all seemed a bit of a shot in the dark and this evening, she's still very unsettled. Any ideas or help greatly appreciated before I take her back to the vest! Thank you.


I think bailey is starting to do the same things that you are describing, he too is 13 weeks old, it only started yesterday, just the odd itch and he's also licking and nibbling at his feet, ive just cleaned his ears as they were a bit dirty(afterwards he had a good itch at them too but i think that was just because i gave them a clean), i'm going to get some ear cleaner in the morning and see how he goes with that.
I'm hoping he doesn't suffer with a skin allergy, i'm going to see how he goes over the next few days and if it continues it will be a trip to the vet for me also...
(alot of people suggest that the itchy ears are a sign of ear mites/ear infection)if you look up some previous threads on ear mites that may give you a few suggestions good luck x

Let me know how she gets on

Leanne x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

loobylou said:


> I dont know if it will help but my breeder recommended thornit powder for charlies itchy ears as they were driving him mad.


There are a few people who recommend this on here too, it also helps with the plucking of hairs inside the ear i'm told.
They sell it on amazon and it's not too expensive either.

Leanne x


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

My girl used to itch all the time, especially in the mornings, and still does once in a while but not as bad as when she was younger. I brought it up at the vet a few times, and he said that puppies are notoriously itchy, since they're skin is stretching and growing. As long as you don't see any fleas on her, I would just keep an eye on it to see if she's gnawing anything raw, and hopefully she will grow out of it.


----------



## Bouclée (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you! We refrained from a trip to the vet even though Bouclée was at first very agitated this morning (after a very good night's sleep!). A call to the breeder was useful and led to us bathing Bouclée (in Johnston's baby shampoo!) to wash out any of the medicated shampoo that may have still been residual and bothering her from last weekend. Hopefully, that, and yesterday's trip to the vet will help. She's certainly been a little quieter and more settled this afternoon, so will keep an eye on it. Thanks again.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ilovelucy said:


> My girl used to itch all the time, especially in the mornings, and still does once in a while but not as bad as when she was younger. I brought it up at the vet a few times, and he said that puppies are notoriously itchy, since they're skin is stretching and growing. As long as you don't see any fleas on her, I would just keep an eye on it to see if she's gnawing anything raw, and hopefully she will grow out of it.


How old was she when she started to outgrow the itchies?? Betty is always worst first thing in the morning too...


----------

